# Legislation governing Michigan's energy code could impact energy bills, cost of new h



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2012)

[h=1]Legislation governing Michigan's energy code could impact energy bills, cost of new home[/h]LANSING, MI — Lawmakers are considering changes to the way Michigan adopts construction codes, a move opponents say would cost homeowners thousands of dollars in higher energy costs.

House Bill 4561 would allow the state to decide whether or not it should update the residential construction code every three years or six years. Current law requires code updates every three years.

Supporters say that some energy efficiency code updates force unnecessary expenses on builders, causing new home costs to rise. They also say construction codes unfairly favor manufacturers of certain building materials over others.

The House voted 68 to 39 to pass the bill last December. It passed a Senate committee but has not gone to a vote.

Opponents, which include chemical and manufacturing trade groups, are campaigning against the bill in case it comes up for a vote during the last few weeks of this year’s legislative session.

The Energy Efficient Codes Coalition in Washington, D.C. sponsored a radio ad urging residents to ask their lawmakers to vote no on the measure.

“Enacting HB 4561 is going to result in new homes that are less efficient, less safe, and cost thousands of dollars more to maintain than they would if the state’s codes were updated on a regular three-year cycle as they have been for decades,” said William Fay, the coalition’s director.

Fay said Michigan homeowners would save an average of $10,081 in energy costs over 30 years under the 2012 International Energy Conservation Code (IECC), compared to the state’s current energy code.

Certain chemical and manufacturing companies in Michigan stand to gain from updated codes that require use of their products.

“Not only do building owners and occupants in the state benefit by the 2012 IECC, but also those who employ people at manufacturing facilities will benefit as well,” Fay said.

The bill, sponsored by Rep. Joe Haveman, R-Holland, doesn’t necessarily mean the state will wait six years before adopting a new code, but it offers the option to do so. The Department of Licensing and Regulatory Affairs would hold a public meeting to discuss whether the new code should be updated.

“(Haveman) really believes that this takes unnecessary regulations off of small construction business and does not sacrifice residential quality or energy efficiency,” said Rami Haddad, Haveman’s legislative director.

Energy codes are subject to manipulation by manufacturers seeking to increase their market share or decrease their competitor’s market share, said Lee Schwartz, Home Builders Association of Michigan's executive vice president for government relations.

Schwartz added that nothing prevents builders from using products and techniques required in newer codes even if it’s not adopted by the state.

_Email Melissa Anders at __manders@mlive.com__. Follow her on Twitter:__@MelissaDAnders__._

Legislation governing Michigan's energy code could impact energy bills, cost of new home | MLive.com


----------



## codeworks (Dec 3, 2012)

builders and homeowners can simply


----------



## codeworks (Dec 3, 2012)

builders and homeowners can simply choose to build more efficient buildings also. choice, what a concept. just because it's regulated , doesn't mean the regulation is a good idea. people need to get involved in the process.


----------



## conarb (Feb 27, 2013)

> Energy codes are subject to manipulation by manufacturers seeking to  increase their market share or decrease their competitor’s market share,  said Lee Schwartz, Home Builders Association of Michigan's executive  vice president for government relations.


That says it all, we all  saw the coalition of fire sprinkler manufacturers mandate their products in the face of overwhelming evidence that they do little good and are not cost effective, at the time I said the biggest danger was not the sprinklers themselves, but paving the way for the environmental and anti-oil fanatics to do the same thing.

Codes at one time were for to "To protect the health, safety, and to increase the tax base", they changed that to "To protect the health, safety, and general welfare", that seemingly small change has opened the door to these social engineering codes and regulations, as well as opening the door to manufacturers to attempt to mandate their products.  We are following Japan with their chemically laden disposable one-generation homes, just look at our flakeboard and plastic homes with a service life of 30 years today.



> _Traditionally Constructed Houses_The Japanese government does not actively encourage traditional houses  but instead makes it quite difficult to build them. *The government has  the view that more chemically active materials are more fire proof and  thermally effective*. It is a strange view, considering that traditional  houses have already proved their effectiveness over the last few hundred  years.¹


I don't see how you guys can in good conscience enforce these codes.

¹ Satoyamasha | architectureoftravel


----------

